# Kinax Cameras



## Dany (Jul 9, 2022)

Kinax is a French manufacturer mainly producing folding cameras after WWII.
It is not well known out of France because only few models were exported.
These export models were marketed in USA and Canada with the names of the French regions (Normandy, Picardy, Provence etc..) where fights occurred during the two world wars deeply involving US, british and Canadian soldiers .

This item from my collection is the top of the range from Kinax and is not an export model.
The Kinax III Super is quite sophisticated. It has been produced circa 1949.
It allows three negatives formats : 6x6, 6x9 and 4x6 cm on type 620 films by means of internal masks.
The lens is a very sharp 100 mm f 3,5 with four treated elements from Som Berthiot Junior.
The IPO shutter offers 8 speeds from half a second to 1/350 + B & T
The “Kolinax” mirrored optical folding viewfinder located on the body side allows for parallax correction by means of a graduated sliding tab. It opens automatically when camera body is opened
Behind a shutter is a sport viewfinder in a form of a cut out metal plate
















I found some ads of the time for export models











Here is an export model from my shelves called “Picardy”


----------



## P.giannakis (Jul 9, 2022)

Lovely folders.


----------



## terri (Jul 9, 2022)

Those old folders are always so gorgeous.  

I've never heard of this manufacturer.  Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 9, 2022)

Very pretty cameras!


----------



## Dany (Jul 10, 2022)

You may find some good description of the different models of the brand on this page:
https://www.collection-appareils.fr/general/html/listeK_imagettes_eng.php

and page 465 of the Mc Keown


----------

